# New loom-knitter. Having a hard time.



## outllet

Hello. I'm sort of new to knitting, and very new to loom knitting. I decided to try loom knitting because I heard that it is much faster and much easier than knitting. I bought a loom, watched a youtube video on how to do it, and now I am in love! I've made a scarf for my little brother, and am currently making another scarf. I have a Nifty Knitter loom set. 

I was browsing the knitting aisle at Wal-Mart, and came across the Boye Needle Loom Set. It has a VERY long loom and I was so excited,because I thought it would be perfect to make a quick blanket for my baby cousin. It was $20 (which is a little steep for me in these hard times), but I bought it anyway. 

I got home and started off, and it's so difficult!!! There's that little notch that prevents the yarn from sliding off the top, and I thought that would be great, but then I realized that it also makes it hard for me to push the yarn down to the bottom when I'm starting a new row. I also have a problem with the pegs, as they keep popping off! 

My plan was to return the kit, but my darling father accidentally threw the receipt away. My question is: Is there a way I can make this loom work? Is there some trick or something that I am not understanding? Or am I out of luck (and $20)?

(I'm sorry if any of my loom terminology is a bit off, like I said, I'm very new at it).


----------



## GardenGirl

I do not have experience with that type of loom, but you may find help directly from the manufacturer's web site.Don't give up too soon! As a last resort, you should be able to return it to Walmart without the receipt. Repackage it as best you can, put it in a Walmart bag, and walk in with a smile! If it was in their inventory, you'll probably be successful.


----------



## knitwhitcomfort

As for your pegs coming out take a small piece of yarn and put it over the hole and insert the peg.The yarn makes it tight again.


----------



## knitwhitcomfort

Here is a site on youtube that I use. She is very good and has several videos. http://www.youtube.com/user/GoodKnitKisses


----------



## heidisoma

You do not need the receipt at Walmart to return it. Just put it back in the packaging. If they have the bar code to scan on the package it will be enough. Since you don't have the receipt they will not give you the cash back but you will get a gift card for the amount. I am sure you will find something you need to buy at Walmart at another time.


----------



## babcibert

If you are having trouble lifting the yarn over the top,
it is probably that you are wrapping the yarn too tight.
Sit, down, relax and try to wrap the yarn a little looer 
but not real loose.... practice makes perfect.

If my pegs fall out on my knifty knitter looms all I do is
glue them back.... Make sure when you glue them the indentation is at the front like the rest of the pegs.

Good luck and me know how you made out. I love my looms.
I have made tons of Hats, and blankets. Once you become an expert it is soo easy to use in the car... Of course, if you are NOT the driver  

Hugs, Bert


----------



## kathiebee

With the Martha Stewart loom all the pegs come out so you can make the stitches wider. I have both the KK and the Boye, you just have to push down hard to keep them in. I used the small flower loom and made the mistake of gluing the pegs in, then I saw a pattern where you remove some of the pegs. the scrap yarn would be better. BTW I like the Boye because of the groove, keeps the stitches from falling off.


----------



## outllet

knitwhitcomfort said:


> As for your pegs coming out take a small piece of yarn and put it over the hole and insert the peg.The yarn makes it tight again.


Thanks! I'll definitely try that before I bring the kit back.


----------



## outllet

Bert, it's not the pulling the yarn over the peg that is the problem, it's pushing the yarn to the bottom so I can start a new row. But you're still right. It probably all comes down too how loose I'm doing it. I love knitting in the car. Such a great way to keep busy on a long car ride.


----------



## Aunt Nay

Outllet, the pegs are meant to come out. I just push mine in when I start a project. After you knit or purl a row, just give teh fabric a tug to pull the loops down. Or you can run a finger around the inside of the loom.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

outllet said:


> Bert, it's not the pulling the yarn over the peg that is the problem, it's pushing the yarn to the bottom so I can start a new row. But you're still right. It probably all comes down too how loose I'm doing it. I love knitting in the car. Such a great way to keep busy on a long car ride.


Make sure you're winding the yarn the right direction. If it's wound around the peg the wrong way it is really hard to get it off.


----------



## outllet

BobnDejasMom said:


> outllet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bert, it's not the pulling the yarn over the peg that is the problem, it's pushing the yarn to the bottom so I can start a new row. But you're still right. It probably all comes down too how loose I'm doing it. I love knitting in the car. Such a great way to keep busy on a long car ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you're winding the yarn the right direction. If it's wound around the peg the wrong way it is really hard to get it off.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I'm winding it right. with every other loom I've used, this has not been a problem. I think the quality of the product is the problem.


----------



## pdunn56

I agree that notch is annoying , you could tape the tops but I'd return and get a set of original Knifty Knitters at Joanns with a coupon.



outllet said:


> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outllet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bert, it's not the pulling the yarn over the peg that is the problem, it's pushing the yarn to the bottom so I can start a new row. But you're still right. It probably all comes down too how loose I'm doing it. I love knitting in the car. Such a great way to keep busy on a long car ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you're winding the yarn the right direction. If it's wound around the peg the wrong way it is really hard to get it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm winding it right. with every other loom I've used, this has not been a problem. I think the quality of the product is the problem.
Click to expand...


----------



## BobnDejasMom

pdunn56 said:


> I agree that notch is annoying , you could tape the tops but I'd return and get a set of original Knifty Knitters at Joanns with a coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> outllet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outllet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bert, it's not the pulling the yarn over the peg that is the problem, it's pushing the yarn to the bottom so I can start a new row. But you're still right. It probably all comes down too how loose I'm doing it. I love knitting in the car. Such a great way to keep busy on a long car ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you're winding the yarn the right direction. If it's wound around the peg the wrong way it is really hard to get it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm winding it right. with every other loom I've used, this has not been a problem. I think the quality of the product is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I have the Knifty Knitters and really enjoy them.


----------



## outllet

I'll probably do that. I do have a little nifty knitter set that I'm very fond of. I would like to find an extremely long one so I can make my baby cousin a blanket.



pdunn56 said:


> I agree that notch is annoying , you could tape the tops but I'd return and get a set of original Knifty Knitters at Joanns with a coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> outllet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outllet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bert, it's not the pulling the yarn over the peg that is the problem, it's pushing the yarn to the bottom so I can start a new row. But you're still right. It probably all comes down too how loose I'm doing it. I love knitting in the car. Such a great way to keep busy on a long car ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you're winding the yarn the right direction. If it's wound around the peg the wrong way it is really hard to get it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm winding it right. with every other loom I've used, this has not been a problem. I think the quality of the product is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Karen M1

If I am understanding you right the tip on the peg is keeping you from pushing your yarn down. do it from the back of the peg.


----------



## outllet

Karen M1 said:


> If I am understanding you right the tip on the peg is keeping you from pushing your yarn down. do it from the back of the peg.


Sorry. Im not sure what you mean.


----------



## Karen M1

push the yarn down from the back side of the peg. On the inside of the loom


----------



## lvsroses

try using an empty BIC pen to run your yarn through, It helps me with keeping the yarn tension even..even when stress gets in the way!


----------



## DickWorrall

lvsroses said:


> try using an empty BIC pen to run your yarn through, It helps me with keeping the yarn tension even..even when stress gets in the way!


This is a video of showing you how to use a pen.





You can also use a pipe cleaner to pull the yarn through.
Bend the pipe cleaner slightly. V
Put the yarn in the groove.
Bend the pipe cleaner all the way around.
Put this end into the pen ---------====>~~~~~ This end will have the yarn.
You will want about 2 or 3 inches in the bend.
Bend it so that it holds the yarn and push the pipe cleaner though the pen.
Then just pull it through with your yarn.
Dick


----------



## Moon Loomer

pdunn56 said:


> I agree that notch is annoying , you could tape the tops but I'd return and get a set of original Knifty Knitters at Joanns with a coupon.
> 
> And while there Pick-up a loom knitting book (with a coupon).
> My library:
> 
> Loom Knitting Primer by Isela Phelps Web site, purling sprite
> Loom Knitting Pattern Book by Isela Phelps
> Loom Knitting Socks by Isela Phelps
> Learn To Knit Cables On Looms by Isela Phelps
> Knitting Board Basics by Pat & Kim Novak
> Sock Loom Basics (using the KB Sock Loom) no author printed by Leisure Arts http://www.leisurearts.com
> Knitting Wheel Fashions by no author printed by L. A.
> More Knitting Wheel Fashions by Kathy Norris
> I Can't Believe I'm Loom Knitting by Kathy Norris Web site:
> http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com
> Learn To Knit On Circle Looms by Denise Layman
> Learn New Stitches On Circle Looms by Anne Bipes
> Learn to Knit On Long Looms by Anne Bipes
> Loom Knitting For Little People by Bethany A. Dailey
> Provo Craft's Basic Instruction & pattern series of booklets. These are for their Knifty Knitter Circle, Adult Hat, Straight, & Long Looms plus accessories (plastic large gauge)
> Similar to Provo: A) Are Looms by Boye with an instruction book & DVD
> B) Knit Quick looms (Michael's) with a separate Project Book
> Authentic Knitting Board (AKB), owners Pat & Kim Novak Adjustable knitting boards, in four lengths, tad pole a little loom, accessories, patterns, instructions (DVDs, You Tube, a Yahoo Group, and nice people). These boards can be used in single or double rake, for knitting, and used as a weaving loom with additional accessories.
> DA Looms has a number of styles and the widest range of gauges
> http://www.dalooms.com Wood looms and some plastic looms
> Cindy Wood A wide range of wood looms in two gauges
> http://www.cwood.com
> Kiss looms, I have yet to explore.
> Red heart has a pamphlet of loom knitting patterns.
> Lion Brand has loom knitting patterns on its web site and Martha Stewart's multi-style loom.
> 
> Moon Loomer
> 
> 
> 
> outllet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobnDejasMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outllet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bert, it's not the pulling the yarn over the peg that is the problem, it's pushing the yarn to the bottom so I can start a new row. But you're still right. It probably all comes down too how loose I'm doing it. I love knitting in the car. Such a great way to keep busy on a long car ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you're winding the yarn the right direction. If it's wound around the peg the wrong way it is really hard to get it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm winding it right. with every other loom I've used, this has not been a problem. I think the quality of the product is the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Moon Loomer

lvsroses said:


> try using an empty BIC pen to run your yarn through, It helps me with keeping the yarn tension even..even when stress gets in the way!


Straws (drinking) work well and can be cut to a convent size. Moon Loomer


----------



## nikkij1969

i was also wondering how to stop them coming out i got my loom kit from ebay and it is only 2 out of the 4 round looms where thew pegs come out


----------



## Nakia

nikkij1969 said:


> i was also wondering how to stop them coming out i got my loom kit from ebay and it is only 2 out of the 4 round looms where thew pegs come out


Other that gluing the pegs which is not recommended, adding a little piece of yarn or cloth in the peg hole then pushing the peg back in as tight as you can get it is the only way to remedy this that I know of.

I have the Boye round looms Bought them in the beginning along with a brand Hobby Lobby sells, but I have not used them. I prefer the Knitting Board 18" & 28" for most of my projects. I prefer wooden based looms to plastic ones. I don't use the round looms very much, but I also don't knit that many projects which require only using round looms.

I first bought the Martha Stewart loom which offers several different sizes in one. The pegs on it can be changed out between small to large gauge. It is the most annoying loom I have had the displeasure to work with due to the pegs pulling out with every round I worked! Yarn in the peg holes helped, but still had to be pushed down after every round.

Good luck with your pegs. Hope the info of adding yarn to the holes helps.


----------



## Loomahat

I DON'T like that loom ! :thumbdown:

I did a review on that loom:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtHXQVoPcKk

eBay has knock-offs that are cheap with free shipping and are 10 times better : 




Hope this helps
denise


----------



## WebbieDebbie

Tension might be too tight as you pointed out. I usually use my pick to grab and bring it down. I use the Boye loom only as a backup, but after knitting on other looms for a year, I have learned my "tension" technique, so the yarn doesn't get so caught up. Also, using a "guide" like a straw or empty pen compartment to wrap the yarn around the pegs eases the tension.


----------



## kristinacavaz

Karen M1 said:


> If I am understanding you right the tip on the peg is keeping you from pushing your yarn down. do it from the back of the peg.


What a good idea.

Outllet, it also is the loom and not you- it's not happening so much because you are a beginner, i think it's the loom itself that is giving you problems- namely, that weird notch. I use the knifty knitter, and no troubles with the stitch not getting past any "notches" but every once in a great while a peg pops off. That's fine, the go right back in. As someone else said if yours ever DO come off, don't glue it back in- there are patterns where you need to take one or few off (I know that's not your issue just repeating something someone else said)

hope that helps- either return it, or just do what Karen M1 says by looping it from the back- also, you *could* possibly be winding the pegs too tightly? that might prevent the yarn from sliding down easily enough. Keep it easy, loose, you shouldn't have to fight each stitch. Some yarns are harder to work with than others, too! You'll see. I find cheap yarns are more difficult to work with and I usually do crochet or other crafts, and the costly yarns are much smoother- WAY easier to do anything with.


----------



## crafterwantabe

I guess I'm the odd one. I don't mind the Boye looms. Actually if I take a project with me that is the loom I usually use. The notices keep the yarn on.


----------

